# Rapid chain wear



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, had specialized levo for six months and chain is already worn out. Admittedly I enjoy doing aggressive climbs on extremely steep trails with the electric assist, but expected the chain to last at least a year. Going to try sram Electric assist chain as a replacement for the stock KMC since it is cheaper. Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to Ebikes! You will go thru lots of chains and brake pads. I usually replace mine every 500 miles. 

Get a new chain and cassette. 

I’ve actually downgraded to a 10 speed Shimano M6000 drivetrain so I can get a thicker stronger chain, and cheaper replacements everywhere I go. I’m using a KMC X10e and its working great. Just like you, I LOVE steep techie climbs too! Its addicting!


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I wore out my stock KMC chain on my Stumpjumper (non-electric) in under 6 months and I weigh 110 lbs. Seems that the KMC chains they use are not very durable, the SRAM chain should be good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve had good luck with the KMC11E. It’s extra durable.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are trying hard on steeps and using assist, you are putting a solid 500-700w through a drivetrain designed for <half of that. The current crop of OE e-bikes is mostly aimed at/designed for gimpy old guys (no judgement, I'm gimpy too) to cruise with less effort. 

If you want to ride aggressively uphill, I'd look at the SRAM EX e-bike specific drivetrain, which is actually designed for the higher loads. 

-Walt


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

JillRide45 said:


> I wore out my stock KMC chain on my Stumpjumper (non-electric) in under 6 months and I weigh 110 lbs. Seems that the KMC chains they use are not very durable, the SRAM chain should be good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure SRAM's chains are KMC chains.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

it took me 900 miles to toast a Sram EX e-bike specific Cassette ($400) due to my negligence of not replacing the chain on a regular basis.
I am back to a Shimano ($80) cassette.
My e MTB also goes thru brake pads in a hurry.
Solution: buy a quality chain tool to determine when the chain is out of spec.
It costs more to maintain my e-bike than my 2 motos that get ridden a lot.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

6 months could mean a lot of things, I've worn out 3 chains in the last 6 months on a regular bicycle. Some people don't wear out a chain in 6 years, it depends on how much you ride.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

twodownzero said:


> I'm pretty sure SRAM's chains are KMC chains.


Well, all I can say is the SRAM Xx1 chain lasted over a year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Good to know this is common. Will see how long sram ex chain lasts. Got chain wear tool and check regularly. Not going to wear cassette out early. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

I suppose if your aggressive with your shifting and keep high torques on the chain when you shift you'll kill it quicker. Also i'd increase chain maintenance frequency, clean it after every ride, dry and re lube... I personally found to avoid ceramic base lubes, they tend to gum up for me.

I've been using Purple Extreme on my Analogue bike with XX1 Eagle in variable conditions Snow/Mud/Rain/hot dusty weather and cleaning after every ride the chainset is in great condition after 8 months an over 1K miles riding.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, good point about increasing chain maintenance frequency. Have only been lubricating the chain once a week and I ride about three or four times a week. Will try lubing after every ride. Thanks for that.


----------

